# Force Program Guide Download



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

Last night I noticed I had no guide info. I rebooted the box, no guide info, I tried everything I could think of to no avail. Then I went to the installation menu and went through a bunch stuff and finally got the guide to download.

My question is why did the guide info not stay current? My second question is there a simple way to force the guide download?

Russ


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Run a check switch.


----------

